# Hello....



## similus (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi,

Ah Lung from Singapore. Will be getting a mantis from Cindy (a forumer), fellow Singaporean soon. Feeling quite excited.

cheers.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome to the foram and MAY THE MANTIS BE WITH YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 12, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> welcome to the foram and MAY THE MANTIS BE WITH YOU!!!!!!!


THE POWER OF THE MANTIS SHALL GIVE YOU STREAGHTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 12, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> THE POWER OF THE MANTIS SHALL GIVE YOU STREAGHTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


get ur own line &lt;_&lt; and it is strenght.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome from the good 'ole USA!!  

(Rebecca will be here soon to say "Welcome from OHIO" lol :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 15, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> Welcome from the good 'ole USA!!  (Rebecca will be here soon to say "Welcome from OHIO" lol :lol:


OHIO? Where's that???? :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 15, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> OHIO? Where's that???? :lol:


probally somewhere


----------

